# Saltys Strop?



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 7, 2018)

So Im making a strop like he has. I got a 3x3x12 block of balsa and some tough but smooth leather. I was thinking of doing two sides with leather at least, and then two sides with balsa. And maybe do 1micron diamond on the backside of the leather, .5um on the smooth top of the leather after sanding it, then .25um on balsa, and then nothing on balsa? Or should I do nothing on backside of leather, then 1um on smooth leather, .5 on balsa, and .25um on balsa? Or should I do three sides of leather? Also what grit should I sand the leather and balsa with? Ill take a picture of the leather in a minute so you can see. Thanks!


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 7, 2018)

So thats what I have, the whiter leather is a softer leather which is really nice but Id have to piece it onto the block... I think it would be fine right since Im only stropping/edge trailing.? 

Also if you look at the backsides, they are kind of suede leather, should I use the back side? Or only use the top side? 

Im thinking now, use tough backside with 1um, tough frontside with .5um, .25um on smooth frontside, and then either Nothing on plain sanded balsa, or maybe .10um on the plain balsa?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks so much


----------



## fujiyama (Jun 7, 2018)

I never saw Salty's strop, but .10um equals about 160,000 grit? 

In my humble opinion, you're overthinking this one :O What are you stropping? 

I would be hesitant to buy anything under 1um (16,000 grit) !

The .50 & .25um is good for straight razors, too fine for kitchen knives.

Also, this strop sounds complicated in practical use. How do you remember which side is loaded with which paste? Which leather is which, & which leather is reversed?


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 7, 2018)

fujiyama said:


> I never saw Salty's strop, but .10um equals about 160,000 grit?
> 
> In my humble opinion, you're overthinking this one :O What are you stropping?
> 
> ...



https://youtu.be/lQTe1NR-Z0g
https://youtu.be/g9Smlj0fNnE

I mean it wouldnt be that hard to remember, each type and or side of the leather would have a corresponding compound. And I think each compound is a different color.

And I disagree on the too fine for kitchen use I specifically tried this because everyone was saying dont go above 2k or whatever, and I tried it and it is just lacking for what I need. Especially for cutting meat and stuff.

And Im inclined to follow what SaltyDog has done considering he is a chef himself who works on the line, and he has a multitude of Thousand dollar knives, Im pretty sure he knows whats going on.

And yeah I dont know if I will get the .10um, Im trying to figure it out.... if itd be better to use that or just plain balsa...


----------



## riba (Jun 7, 2018)

I have (a.o.) 2um on leather. Very nice for touchups.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 7, 2018)

riba said:


> I have (a.o.) 2um on leather. Very nice for touchups.



Cool thanks Ill look into it.


I guess my other question is do I need to process the leather for the strop? I read somewhere this is a common mistake, and you should wet it then let it sit for a couple hours then roll it with a rolling pin and let it sit over night... I could have gotten a tougher leather but I thought I needed a softer leather... should I return this leather and get the harder stuff?


----------



## chinacats (Jun 7, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> https://youtu.be/lQTe1NR-Z0g
> https://youtu.be/g9Smlj0fNnE
> 
> I mean it wouldnt be that hard to remember, each type and or side of the leather would have a corresponding compound. And I think each compound is a different color.
> ...



Not sure about *everyone* saying don't go above 2k? Many pros don't but most home users finish in the 4-6k range. My personal preference is about 5k.

I happen to likey Salty's 4 sided strop idea and used one myself for straight razors. I marked the sides with a sharpie to differentiate.

On a knife, anything less than 1um is ridiculous and will be gone in a cut or two.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 7, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Not sure about *everyone* saying don't go above 2k? Many pros don't but most home users finish in the 4-6k range. My personal preference is about 5k.
> 
> I happen to likey Salty's 4 sided strop idea and used one myself for straight razors. I marked the sides with a sharpie to differentiate.
> 
> On a knife, anything less than 1um is ridiculous and will be gone in a cut or two.



Yeah i mean not literally Everyone but a lot. But How did you make yours? Did you use leather or only balsa? Should I go 2um, 1um, .5um, and Bare balsa/leather? Was your leathersoft or harder? Im mad I didnt do more research when I bought that leather, I thought I needed softer leather thanhard...


----------



## chinacats (Jun 7, 2018)

I used an old razor strop cut to size...again I would see no reason to go .5um for a knife. As to me and knives, I just strop on a finishing stone. Leather strops are really useful for razors, knives not so much...again if I were going to bother I'd probably only be able to figure out how to use 2 sides and I'd use 3um on one and 1um on the other...and I'd use diamond so it had a bit of bite. CrOx is better for razors because it leaves less bite

After I made the strop and used it a few times I just went back to my hanging bare leather strop...


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 7, 2018)

chinacats said:


> I used an old razor strop cut to size...again I would see no reason to go .5um for a knife. As to me and knives, I just strop on a finishing stone. Leather strops are really useful for razors, knives not so much...again if I were going to bother I'd probably only be able to figure out how to use 2 sides and I'd use 3um on one and 1um on the other...and I'd use diamond so it had a bit of bite. CrOx is better for razors because it leaves less bite
> 
> After I made the strop and used it a few times I just went back to my hanging bare leather strop...



Gotcha.

I mean saltydog cant be that wrong in what hes doing considering his experience and knowledge and knife collection. 

And yeah I only used newspaper to strop to just give it a final polishing real quick, but how much my knives are used I want to get a real strop to bring the knives back so I dont have to use up a bunch of metal.

@DaveMartell what do you think?


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 7, 2018)

Regarding the finishing grit... It really depends on what youre using the knife for. I prefer a toothier finish on my gyutos for a long day of prep as it lasts longer in general so you dont get that perceived feeling of increasing dullness as quickly and need to constantly touch up the edge. The product youre processing is also relevant to the finished edge obviously, raw fish, peppers, tomatoes, etc. There is no cure all. Salty prefers what he prefers, but you may not prefer what he prefers, and I think hell be the first to tell you that&#128520;


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 7, 2018)

Vegetable tanned leather is what you want to source. Use the smooth side for the diamond compound. A safe bet for diamond is 1-2 micron. Most are monocrystalline, which is fine, but if you can find polycrystalline you can try smaller grit ratings (sub 1mic) as they're more aggressive and break down in use to expose fresh sharp edged particles.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 7, 2018)

brainsausage said:


> Regarding the finishing grit... It really depends on what youre using the knife for. I prefer a toothier finish on my gyutos for a long day of prep as it lasts longer in general so you dont get that perceived feeling of increasing dullness as quickly and need to constantly touch up the edge. The product youre processing is also relevant to the finished edge obviously, raw fish, peppers, tomatoes, etc. There is no cure all. Salty prefers what he prefers, but you may not prefer what he prefers, and I think hell be the first to tell you that[emoji48]



Haha! Yeah he seems like someone who tells it like it is. But yeah I didnt really think about it getting fuller faster when I have the razor finish. I actually just read one of Jons posts on angles and he mentioned that that the thinner the blade the less it holds an edge... thanks for your input. Ill give it another shot for toothiness with my Masashi, but I definitely like the Gekko being real thin and razor for cutting meat and fish, that I do know.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 7, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Vegetable tanned leather is what you want to source. Use the smooth side for the diamond compound. A safe bet for diamond is 1-2 micron. Most are monocrystalline, which is fine, but if you can find polycrystalline you can try smaller grit ratings (sub 1mic) as they're more aggressive and break down in use to expose fresh sharp edged particles.



Cool I really appreciate it.

What do you think should hold the higher grit and lower grit? Should I go from leather to balsa? Should there be a leather and or balsa that doesnt have a compound on it? Should I only have two sides of leather or three?


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 7, 2018)

Speaking about tanning, did you all know native Americans tanned leather with the brain of the animal?! They used everything of the animal and it was a much better tannning process and you could eat it if need be


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 7, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Vegetable tanned leather is what you want to source. Use the smooth side for the diamond compound. A safe bet for diamond is 1-2 micron. Most are monocrystalline, which is fine, but if you can find polycrystalline you can try smaller grit ratings (sub 1mic) as they're more aggressive and break down in use to expose fresh sharp edged particles.



Should I use the rough side of the leather at all? No compound


----------



## panda (Jun 7, 2018)

you should probably learn how to sharpen properly on stones first..


----------



## fujiyama (Jun 7, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> https://youtu.be/lQTe1NR-Z0g
> https://youtu.be/g9Smlj0fNnE
> 
> I mean it wouldnt be that hard to remember, each type and or side of the leather would have a corresponding compound. And I think each compound is a different color.
> ...



You must be pulling my leg, or is it Salty's? :biggrin:

I'm going to leave this one in your hands.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 7, 2018)

panda said:


> you should probably learn how to sharpen properly on stones first..



I have, I spent 2.5 hours last night and again tonight getting my technique correct. Thanks for the help. I get ahead of myself and start going fast and Im not at the point yet to go fast, slow is steady and steady is fast. My knives look and perform So Much better! And just the plain balsa and leather really brings out the pop.


----------



## Nemo (Jun 7, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> I have, I spent 2.5 hours last night and again tonight getting my technique correct.



Well, I envy you, Sir.

I wish that I was able to perfect my sharpening technique in two 2.5 hour sessions.


----------



## panda (Jun 7, 2018)

i'm still working on mine after 10 years..


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 7, 2018)

Nemo said:


> Well, I envy you, Sir.
> 
> I wish that I was able to perfect my sharpening technique in two 2.5 hour sessions.



Haha I didnt say perfect, I said correct. I still have to watch it real close and double check everything often so I dont wobble or anything


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 7, 2018)

panda said:


> i'm still working on mine after 10 years..



Im not saying I wont continue learning or getting better, Im saying I corrected my mistakes and can make an even bevel now.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 7, 2018)

But back to the topic of this thread, I just bought some 5g syringes, the lowest it goes is .5um. So Im thinking of having only two sides with leather, and putting 2.5um and 1.5um on the leather, and then putting 1um and .5um on the bare balsa. What do you all think? Should I go three sides of leather? Should I reverse the micron order?


----------



## panda (Jun 7, 2018)

throw it in the trash


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 7, 2018)

panda said:


> throw it in the trash



Cool thanks Ill do that right now.

Just because you dont use one doesnt mean I dont want nor like to, or that I cant tell a Huge difference when stropping. Either just on newspaper, or especially on this leather and balsa. 

How do you use your knives? Home or work?


----------



## panda (Jun 7, 2018)

i do real life fruit ninja for fun, and also shave arm hair all day and slice newspaper to show off my skillz, i should make a video blog


----------



## daveb (Jun 7, 2018)

:lmao:


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 7, 2018)

panda said:


> i do real life fruit ninja for fun, and also shave arm hair all day and slice newspaper to show off my skillz, i should make a video blog



Hahaha! Please do Ill watch those, give thumbs ups, and eve subscribe


----------



## labor of love (Jun 8, 2018)

I miss farberware.


----------



## panda (Jun 8, 2018)

This might be the same guy


----------



## valgard (Jun 8, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> I have, I spent 2.5 hours last night and again tonight getting my technique correct.



WOW, 2.5 hours??? What took you so long? :dontknow:


----------



## labor of love (Jun 8, 2018)

panda said:


> This might be the same guy



Farb is legend.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 8, 2018)

I almost cringe when people bring up my videos. To put them in context you have to consider they were made when the kitchen knife world was just emerging and there weren't so many "experts". Most if not all were made at 2:00 am after waking and baking all day and drinking vodka for the last 12 hours. They were made as a distraction and for personal entertainment. Yes, some useful information may have been revealed as a result but.....

I remind people all the time, life happens and things change. Although I admit it was fun. 

I still laugh when I watch "The Best Knife Video Ever". I think that one sums things up pretty well.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 8, 2018)

First, listen to Salty

Second, work on sharpening. If you're spending more than a few minutes sharpening a knife you still have a whole lot to learn and you shouldn't be spending your time on gimmicks...you've got to be destroying your knives in that amount of time.


----------



## Mute-on (Jun 8, 2018)

chinacats said:


> First, listen to Salty
> 
> Second, work on sharpening. If you're spending more than a few minutes sharpening a knife you still have a whole lot to learn and you shouldn't be spending your time on gimmicks...you've got to be destroying your knives in that amount of time.



Thank you for watching, and good night!


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 8, 2018)

Salty dog said:


> I almost cringe when people bring up my videos. To put them in context you have to consider they were made when the kitchen knife world was just emerging and there weren't so many "experts". Most if not all were made at 2:00 am after waking and baking all day and drinking vodka for the last 12 hours. They were made as a distraction and for personal entertainment. Yes, some useful information may have been revealed as a result but.....
> 
> I remind people all the time, life happens and things change. Although I admit it was fun.
> 
> I still laugh when I watch "The Best Knife Video Ever". I think that one sums things up pretty well.



Hahaha! Thats hilarious! I didnt know you were still active on here. Yeah I miss those days where I work, Id get here at like 7am and 730 I was takin shots of tequila until lunch then Id ride it out until I had to leave, on top of blazin all day. But now we have some new ***** who changed it all up tryin run/ruin this place!

But yeah I see what youre saying... what would you say about the strop?


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 8, 2018)

chinacats said:


> First, listen to Salty
> 
> Second, work on sharpening. If you're spending more than a few minutes sharpening a knife you still have a whole lot to learn and you shouldn't be spending your time on gimmicks...you've got to be destroying your knives in that amount of time.



I was just sitting there hacking away at it, I needed to get my technique down, get better at a steady hand and angle. So I was going really slow, and double checking the angle every minute or so and then checking the bevel every couple minutes. I was also putting a brand new even bevel on the knives. Now that I have them reset I wont ever spend that much time. Usually it only take a few minutes or so to get the edge back, which now I have my edge will be back to a few minutes.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 8, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> I was just sitting there hacking away at it, I needed to get my technique down, get better at a steady hand and angle. So I was going really slow, and double checking the angle every minute or so and then checking the bevel every couple minutes. I was also putting a brand new even bevel on the knives. Now that I have them reset I wont ever spend that much time. Usually it only take a few minutes or so to get the edge back, which now I have my edge will be back to a few minutes.



From your description it sounds like you're still working on your technique...which was my point. You can set a bevel in just a few minutes even while spot checking your work. I'm not talking **** but the point remains the same...you need to work on your sharpening vs building toys for stropping.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 8, 2018)

chinacats said:


> From your description it sounds like you're still working on your technique...which was my point. You can set a bevel in just a few minutes even while spot checking your work. I'm not talking **** but the point remains the same...you need to work on your sharpening vs building toys for stropping.



I understand that, I can do it in minutes now, I was getting my steadiness and angle down and getting rid of my wobbles, hence the extra time for some learning


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 8, 2018)

chinacats said:


> From your description it sounds like you're still working on your technique...which was my point. You can set a bevel in just a few minutes even while spot checking your work. I'm not talking **** but the point remains the same...you need to work on your sharpening vs building toys for stropping.



And the toy is already built, and the compound will be here tomorrow or Monday,


----------



## chinacats (Jun 8, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> I understand that, I can do it in minutes now, I was getting my steadiness and angle down and getting rid of my wobbles, hence the extra time for some learning



You'll be good to go in about 6 more years...if you keep practicing...


----------



## panda (Jun 8, 2018)

Hell I'm still not fully there yet been more than 7 years


----------



## chinacats (Jun 8, 2018)

panda said:


> Hell I'm still not fully there yet been more than 7 years



I'm like 30 years in and I'm still learning but I figure getting rid of wobbles is only a few months in to a roughly 7 years to basic competence...


----------



## labor of love (Jun 8, 2018)

Damn, youre only 30?


----------



## Grunt173 (Jun 8, 2018)

chinacats said:


> I'm like 30 years in and I'm still learning but I figure getting rid of wobbles is only a few months in to a roughly 7 years to basic competence...



Yea but when you reach my age,those wobbles will return,trust me.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 8, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> Yea but when you reach my age,those wobbles will return,trust me.



Hahaha now that was funny!


----------



## chinacats (Jun 8, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Damn, youre only 30?



LOL, no but now that I do the math I've been at it longer than that...started on a 4 sided carbonundrum stick with pocket knives...progressed to Arks which I think was actually a regression...tried Japanese waterstones about 10 years ago (before I tried Japanese knives) and my mind was blown. Always had reasonably sharp knives but always scratched the **** out of them. J-knives were what made me start paying attention so I'd give me an honest 7-8 years where I have had some kind of clue. Still have a lot to learn which is why I balked at op's statement about pretty much having it all worked out in a couple of hours of wobbling and trying to find/maintain the right angles:wink:


----------



## panda (Jun 8, 2018)

i get the wobbles when i havent had a drink yet that day.

speaking of carborundum, i just picked up a solid brick of that stuff from aframes, 220 grit. i'm hoping its the answer ive been searching for for major thinning duties. i'm trying to figure out though if i'm supposed to soak it first or not


----------



## chinacats (Jun 8, 2018)

It's been a damn long time but I know I didn't soak it...I really don't even remember getting it very wet but when you get as old as me...my memory is worse than my sharpening...what I do remember was getting a wickedly sharp edge off the finer side on old carbon knives. Love to hear how the coarse version works for you. As to drinking, I don't mind a cocktail while I'm setting up but more than one and I won't sharpen (a small puff or two maybe)


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 8, 2018)

So I must say and Im sure Ill hear **** from half of you, but just using the plain leather and balsa I was able to bring back the smooth edge of my knife after 10 hours of use today. Much better than sharpening Twice a week, wearing down extra metal that doesnt need too worn down. Compound will be here soon so Im sure thats going to allow me to really finish it off nicely


----------



## labor of love (Jun 9, 2018)

I dont know what the condition of your finishing edge was like last time you sharpened, and I also dont know what condition your edge was in today before you brought it back to life. You stropped it and made it serviceable again, thats not really a revelation.


----------



## panda (Jun 9, 2018)

i washed my car, and it's shiny again!!


----------



## chinacats (Jun 9, 2018)

A couple swipes on a finisher with light pressure would have same effect...my car gets washed when it rains...it's never shiny.


----------



## daveb (Jun 9, 2018)

Somebody take a strop to the boys arse....:spankarse:


:cool2::cool2::cool2:


----------



## riba (Jun 9, 2018)

daveb said:


> Somebody take a strop to the boys arse....:spankarse:
> 
> 
> :cool2::cool2::cool2:



I prefer quite a coarse compound, 4.5um or so.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 9, 2018)

panda said:


> i washed my car, and it's shiny again!!



How many buckets did you use?


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 9, 2018)

You guys are just a riot hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## panda (Jun 9, 2018)

theory, i just drove through a puddle on the road


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 9, 2018)

riba said:


> I have (a.o.) 2um on leather. Very nice for touchups.



Im actually really glad you mentioned this because now Im questioning if maybe I should 3.5, 2.5, 1.5, 1? Im definitely doing 2.5, 1.5, 1, and .5, that 2.5um (9k) will Definitely be good for bringing the edge back without busting out the stones. The 3.5um will be like 6-6.5k, so Im wondering since my stone is 6 if its really worth it...


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 9, 2018)

fujiyama said:


> I never saw Salty's strop, but .10um equals about 160,000 grit?
> 
> In my humble opinion, you're overthinking this one :O What are you stropping?
> 
> ...



Thanks for bringing this up


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 9, 2018)

Some of you guys really are nothing but pompous ********.


----------



## panda (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## labor of love (Jun 9, 2018)

I &#10084;&#65039; doggolini!


----------



## Xenif (Jun 9, 2018)

Pupso, that armour is obviously a 3 pcs set item, Goldly Amour of Cerberus IIRC. + 1,000,000 to all attributes, resist all +101%, indestructible.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 9, 2018)

bahamaroot said:


> Some of you guys really are nothing but pompous ********.



Haha thank you!


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 9, 2018)

panda said:


>



Hahaha but this was pretty funny too! Haha


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 9, 2018)

bahamaroot said:


> Some of you guys really are nothing but pompous ********.



Hah! I think youre mistaking pompous with experienced&#129300;

The rest still applies.


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 9, 2018)

Xenif said:


> Pupso, that armour is obviously a 3 pcs set item, Goldly Amour of Cerberus IIRC. + 1,000,000 to all attributes, resist all +101%, indestructible.



Yeah but Benito has a Circlet of Blacksmithing which gives +100 to sharpening which is what really matters in this thread.


----------



## Paraffin (Jun 9, 2018)

brainsausage said:


> Yeah but Benito has a Circlet of Blacksmithing which gives +100 to sharpening which is what really matters in this thread.



That's not a circlet, it's clearly a crown of flowers, indicating Benito is an elder Druid. This means the ability to bend any natural element to his will. Carbon and iron are elements. He probably has points in alchemy too. Benito has this covered.


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 9, 2018)

Paraffin said:


> That's not a circlet, it's clearly a crown of flowers, indicating Benito is an elder Druid. This means the ability to bend any natural element to his will. Carbon and iron are elements. He probably has points in alchemy too. Benito has this covered.



This guy RPGs


----------



## panda (Jun 9, 2018)

i'm so lost


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 9, 2018)

Dungeons and Dragons


----------



## labor of love (Jun 9, 2018)

Benito Doggolini may become my new avatar.


----------



## panda (Jun 9, 2018)

and i'll be pupso the pompous


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 10, 2018)

brainsausage said:


> Yeah but Benito has a Circlet of Blacksmithing which gives +100 to sharpening which is what really matters in this thread.



But Pupso has the Gauntlets of Serenity for -1000 on wobbles.


----------



## panda (Jun 10, 2018)

i just like pupso cause i had a beagle


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 10, 2018)

panda said:


> i just like pupso cause i had a beagle



*CLOSE THE THREAD*


----------



## panda (Jun 10, 2018)

*NO*


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 10, 2018)

If you set the strop up with the surfaces that fit your needs or wants it works well. Who is to say what your wants and needs are? It worked well for me for many reasons. 

Opinions are like azzholes, everyone has one but they think each others stink. 

I'm reminded why I don't participate here very much.


----------



## Grunt173 (Jun 10, 2018)

I do not know what is going on here,I am so lost, but I love the beagle,nothing like a cute little beagle puppy.I had many both house pets and hunters. I am with Panda here.He must be a cool guy if he likes beagles.
What is pompous?:angel2:


----------



## daveb (Jun 10, 2018)

Salty dog said:


> If you set the strop up with the surfaces that fit your needs or wants it works well. Who is to say what your wants and needs are? It worked well for me for many reasons.
> 
> Opinions are like azzholes, everyone has one but they think each others stink.
> 
> I'm reminded why I don't participate here very much.



Did you ever think yours would be considered a voice of reason? Thanks.



And neither of those mutts would fetch a duck.


----------



## Grunt173 (Jun 10, 2018)

Lately,I have been trying Bulsa wood and 4 micron CBN. That is working very well for me to touch up my kitchen knives.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 10, 2018)

Salty dog said:


> If you set the strop up with the surfaces that fit your needs or wants it works well. Who is to say what your wants and needs are? It worked well for me for many reasons.
> 
> Opinions are like azzholes, everyone has one but they think each others stink.
> 
> I'm reminded why I don't participate here very much.


Agree 100% with the 'what fits your needs'. Plus try something, and if it doesn't work well for you and your particular knives and edge needs, then try something else. Seems like common sense to me.

Glad you saw the thread and chimed in.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 10, 2018)

Salty dog said:


> If you set the strop up with the surfaces that fit your needs or wants it works well. Who is to say what your wants and needs are? It worked well for me for many reasons.
> 
> Opinions are like azzholes, everyone has one but they think each others stink.
> 
> I'm reminded why I don't participate here very much.



Hahaha I love that and hear that.? Ive heard The everyones got one but not that each others stink... 

But yeah Im switching it up from yours some, I dont really know exactly what I want/need since Im pretty new to all this, and I had to spend more than I wanted and wait a few more weeks to get the .1/.25/.5/1ums so I just got some 5g syringes of .5 - 7um to see how it is. From the grit size ratio Im thinking the .5 will be perfect for the final and only do two sides leather two sides balsa and do 1/1.5/2.5.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 10, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> Agree 100% with the 'what fits your needs'. Plus try something, and if it doesn't work well for you and your particular knives and edge needs, then try something else. Seems like common sense to me.
> 
> Glad you saw the thread and chimed in.



Yeah exactly thats what Im going to do. And yeAh thanks for coming out to comment salty. If you have any knives with real good food release you want to get rid of Salty, for like $100-200 let me know!!?


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 10, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> Lately,I have been trying Bulsa wood and 4 micron CBN. That is working very well for me to touch up my kitchen knives.



Nice I like to hear that. Whats the highest grit stone you finish on?


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 10, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> Yeah exactly thats what Im going to do. And yeAh thanks for coming out to comment salty. If you have any knives with real good food release you want to get rid of Salty, for like $100-200 let me know!!?



That's not Salty. Salty's name is Salty.


----------



## Grunt173 (Jun 10, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> Nice I like to hear that. Whats the highest grit stone you finish on?



Oh heck,I am always trying something new.Sometimes I finish on a 2000 grit but mostly on a 4 or 5 K . then strop either on the stone or just pull out a leather strop or bulsa with some abrasive on it. Sometimes I even whip out the 8k stone and work with it awhile to finish on it or to simply strop on it. An 8k stone is the very highest that I use sometimes and usually it is just to refine the edge a little and still maintain some bite. I don't spend a lot of time on it.


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 10, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> That's not Salty. Salty's name is Salty.



Haha youre so stupid


----------



## TEWNCfarms (Jun 10, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> Oh heck,I am always trying something new.Sometimes I finish on a 2000 grit but mostly on a 4 or 5 K . then strop either on the stone or just pull out a leather strop or bulsa with some abrasive on it. Sometimes I even whip out the 8k stone and work with it awhile to finish on it or to simply strop on it. An 8k stone is the very highest that I use sometimes and usually it is just to refine the edge a little and still maintain some bite. I don't spend a lot of time on it.



Nice I hear that thanks for sharing


----------



## Nemo (Jun 10, 2018)

TEWNCfarms said:


> Haha youre so stupid


I do hope that this wasn't intended to be as rude as it came across.

Theory is a highly respected member with a mountain of knowledge on knives and sharpening.

You would do well to calm down and learn from him rather than call him names.


----------



## daveb (Jun 10, 2018)

This. Your questions, and there have been more than a few, have been replied to cordially with most trying to help answer them - even when you argue with the answers. 

Everyone on here was new at some point and the more experienced (and I don't count myself among them) try and give back to the newer folks. But you do make that hard sometimes.

Chill a bit. Pull up a chair and enjoy the largess. And figure out what works for you. There is no one correct answer.


----------



## panda (Jun 10, 2018)

this dude


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 10, 2018)

Salty dog said:


> If you set the strop up with the surfaces that fit your needs or wants it works well. Who is to say what your wants and needs are? It worked well for me for many reasons.
> 
> Opinions are like azzholes, everyone has one but they think each others stink.
> 
> I'm reminded why I don't participate here very much.


:thumbsup:


----------

